

Kage shadows production traffic to QA servers - priitp
https://github.com/cookpad/kage

======
bartman
Great project, I'd be a little cautious proxying all my production traffic
through a new experimental piece of software though.

Another solution using only netcat and tee is described on ServerFault:
[http://serverfault.com/questions/309583/duplicate-
incoming-t...](http://serverfault.com/questions/309583/duplicate-incoming-tcp-
traffic-on-debian-squeeze)

~~~
bulknews
Yeah good point. We actually run kage proxy behind another load balancer, and
only send traffic with a sampling cookie set, which can be controlled from our
main app.

------
callumjones
It's probably a good thing that this doesn't support SSL, as you wouldn't want
this application as your main contact on the outside web.

I'd suggest going using a frontend (such as Nginx or Apache) => Kage =>
Backend boxes.

~~~
bulknews
Yep, we run kage behind another load balancer that does SSL decryption etc.

------
dutchbrit
This is freaking awesome, I'll be upgrading quite a big busy complex site to a
new code version and this should help a lot with testing. Shame that it
doesn't support SSL yet, but we can't be picky!

------
asher_
This looks really powerful, I will definitely be giving it a shot.

------
Evbn
Good concept. But this design is insane. The shadow should be attached via a
logging plugin to your trusted webserver or load balancer, so it doesn't
destabilize your production system.

~~~
bulknews
Well, I take "insane" as a compliment :) While it is true you can emulate the
traffic by looking at web server logs, it was crucial for us to send the exact
same request including the same HTTP headers and request body (think POST
requests), in real time with the same access pattern.

It was easier for us to write EM based proxy like this than writing a web
server plugin that does it, etc.

